# كيفية معايرة أجهزة الكلى 2008



## احمد أزار (3 أكتوبر 2006)

اليكم يا اخواني كيفية معايرة أجهزة الكلى من نوع 2008 وأرجو أن يفيدكم ان شاء الله


----------



## Bioengineer (3 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ أحمد ازار 

بارك الله فيك 

مع أنها ثاني مشاركة لك لكنها مشاركة رائعة.

تحياتي..


----------



## ترانيم (3 أكتوبر 2006)

شكراا على المشاركه الجميله دي


----------



## eng_3YASH (3 أكتوبر 2006)

مشاركه رائعه جدااااا


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (4 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا ياخي


----------



## النسر العائد (6 أكتوبر 2006)

:1: مشاركة رائعة ارجو ارسال معايرة 2008بي وسي وشكرا


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (8 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد بوارشي (27 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا بس بظن الموديل قديم وما بقي مستعمل والان صار ال 4008 ,5008


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (1 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أخى احمد 

مشكور على هالموضوع الرائع ولكن نريد كيفية المعايرة لأجهزة الكلى موديل 4008 مع جزيل الشكر

أخوك الراجى عفو ربه 

أبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ أنس ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو


----------



## omardj84 (2 مايو 2008)

موضوع مهم يجب أن يبقى في مقدمة المواضيع.... وياريت يكون في طرق المعايرة لباقي الأجهزة...


----------



## المسلم84 (3 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ونحن في انتظار المزيد


----------



## صاحبة الإمتياز (6 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وماقصرته
ربي يوفقك...........ز


----------



## فادي حداد (9 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووور ما قصرت والله


----------



## ابوالشوش1 (9 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ياخي


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (13 مايو 2008)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## أحمديوسف الشاعر (15 مايو 2008)

*( سبحانك اللهم لا علم لنا الا ما علمتنا )
(لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم )*​


----------



## blackhorse (9 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخى جدا وتسلم ايديك


----------



## همزة مهندس (10 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك حبيبنا على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## janada2010 (22 يونيو 2008)

اذا في مجال مبدا عمل اجهزة الكلى بشكل عام وشاكر لطفك


----------



## م الاجهزه الطبيه (23 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على الموظوع الجميل و المفيد


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (14 يونيو 2009)

أخي أحمد أزار مشاركتك رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا لك بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك بس لوسمحت مافي لديك شيء علىGambro


----------



## suhial (21 يونيو 2009)

يعطيك العافيه بس الرابط مش شغال


----------



## مهندسة جادة (24 يونيو 2009)

مشكور و ما قصرت 
مشاركة رائعة


----------



## farmade (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد:32:


----------



## dobelhadj (26 أغسطس 2009)

ramadan moubarek choukran my friend


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (27 أغسطس 2009)

شكري وتقدير الكلي للجميع


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (30 أغسطس 2009)

والله مشاركة جميلة الله يخليك لعين ترجيك يا احمد ازار


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (30 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور وماقصرت على هل المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## angel girl (5 سبتمبر 2009)

اكثر من رائع
بارك الله بيك


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## سميرة س (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وفي امرة المقبلة أتمني أن يكون الموضوع بالفرنسية .


----------



## ahmadba (20 مارس 2010)

مشكورر


----------



## سميرة س (22 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق الألماس (23 أبريل 2010)

سيد أحمد 
جزاك الله كل خير 
أنت وكل من فادني اليوم

بمعلومة أو ملف أو شيء رائع

موقع مميز ... والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

يحفضك ربي


----------



## عبدالللطيف محمد (26 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mnmsmart (14 يونيو 2012)

اريد بحث كامل عن اجهزة ال hemo dialysis


----------



## علاج المخدرات (19 يوليو 2012)

​ شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير​ ​​


----------

